# Colt Commander question



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Recently picked up an all steel series 80 blued Commander. I presume it is a Combat Commander but only says Colt's Commander on the slide. Was shopping for an XD 45 compact at the gun show when I encountered this gem on the used table for 600 bucks. XD's will be around for a while but a nice used Colt Commander find is not as common. My rational anyway. I'd bet a pay check given it's condition inside and out it has never been fired. Pretty happy with the unexpected score. Salesman explained that they often get trade in's from collectors and he suspected this was one such example. I'll post picks when I can.

To my question, the feed ramp on the frame is not polished and in fact is the same color/tint as the rest of the frame unlike my full size Colt that has a brightly polished feed ramp. Should I go ahead and put a light polish job on the feed ramp or just take it out and give it a go first? I know this is a common touch many 1911 folks perform. I also know to just polish, not remove material, thus altering the contours of the ramp. Question is should I go ahead and do it as an obvious first step notion or wait and see how it performs at the range first? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Shoot it. If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If it's feeding OK then don't fool with it. It sounds liek it was rather unfired or the bluing is new and it has not been fired since that was done. Both outcomes can be found at gun shows. At 600 you got a good priced used so if in fact it is new then you got a real nice deal.I'm a huge fan of the Commander length 1911's and Colt makes a real good one,.

Can't wait to see pics!brokenimage


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks fella's. Pics and range report to follow.


----------

